# BNP doorstepping.



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure how to package my next anti bnp film yet, but this is dam usefull to local activists - great timing too as I hear rumours the bnp are targetting bristol at the moment.

This is going to be fun.

copy and paste people.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

heh, third thread


----------



## harpo (Nov 18, 2008)

Remove the link tho.  Data protection etc.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 18, 2008)

I might combine these details with the underpaid postage thread to piss some people off.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

harpo said:


> Remove the link tho.  Data protection etc.



They dont deserve protection.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> They dont deserve protection.



the law demands it though, and you'll cause the the owners of this site hassle potentially


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2008)

no, but this website does.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Stop being daft - it is now in the public doamin and given that many are listed as police / army in clear contravention of law then it is clearly in the public interest.


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah, but the boss has repeatedly asked people not to post the link. so probably best not to.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 18, 2008)

Just break the link so that they can't see that the traffic came from here.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Mods will do as they must.  It's totally irrelevnt now cos the list is out there and copied to thoudands of computers across the land.... this is better then Obama night !


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

What is everyone scared of here - I am not getting this.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 18, 2008)

They don't want the owners of this site to be caused unneccessary trouble. If you break the link people will still be able to see it and use it if they want, but there will be no way to tell that the traffic came from here. It's a simple request.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Er - whatever but i am sure not modding my own post as I am not getting you at all here - if it is a probelm, and I fail to see how it would be - I am sure the ed will take the action needed.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I've reported it, so it won't be long


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Big up you !
I suspect it will get reposted by many people whatever...


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 18, 2008)

Not by anyone that has any respect for this board, or understanding of the way the internet works.


----------



## harpo (Nov 18, 2008)

Look Zaskar I agree with you, they're the scum of the earth.  But have a look at the other active thread on this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Well I've reported it, so it won't be long



Stasi!


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2008)

this one? where ed says over and over again not to post the bloody link?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270597


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry - if i get banned so be it - some things are worth ruffling feathers for.

If I could reember how to do html a bit it would be on my web site too.


----------



## harpo (Nov 18, 2008)

killer b said:


> this one? where ed says over and over again not to post the bloody link?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270597




Aye.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Sorry - if i get banned so be it - some things are worth ruffling feathers for.
> 
> If I could reember how to do html a bit it would be on my web site too.



no, don't risk your website, just put it on this one


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually I have put in on about ten now  - and counting... 

I think the eds are wrong - it is now clearly in the p domain and is clearly in the public interest as many are listed as police .


----------



## chilango (Nov 18, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Actually I have put in on about ten now  - and counting...
> 
> I think the eds are wrong - it is now clearly in the p domain and is clearly in the public interest as many are listed as police .



thats not the only issue tho.

...and anyway its easy to find without causing hassle for the ed


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I disagree so let just things tke thier course - one fine upstanding moral fellow has already reported me.


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2008)

you're so brave. a martyr to the cause.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

killer b said:


> you're so brave. a martyr to the cause.



Lols - well i will risk a 24 hour ban - my martydom skills dont go much further tho.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Well I've reported it, so it won't be long



La la la la.....


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Stop being daft - it is now in the public doamin and given that many are listed as police / army in clear contravention of law then it is clearly in the public interest.



'public domain' has quite a specific legal definition

given that there is a high court injunction already against the use of this list, urban75 is at direct risk if we publish or make available this list. We are not going to take that risk.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 18, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> La la la la.....



Look, I'm not trying to stir up shit or get you banned. There's no way you'd get banned for being a normal BNP despising person anyway. All I'm saying is to use some common sense and exercise a bit of caution. I hate the BNP as much as the next man, and have already saved the list in case it gets taken down.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Crispy said:


> 'public domain' has quite a specific legal definition
> 
> given that there is a high court injunction already against the use of this list, urban75 is at direct risk if we publish or make available this list. We are not going to take that risk.



Fair enough - you are good people, if a little establishment recently.

Makes little odds now - god I feel like running about making chicken noises I am so happy - thanks for not banning me ;-)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Look, I'm not trying to stir up shit or get you banned. There's no way you'd get banned for being a normal BNP despising person anyway. All I'm saying is to use some common sense and exercise a bit of caution. I hate the BNP as much as the next man, and have already saved the list in case it gets taken down.



but you pressed the stasi button tovaritsch. Cards marked


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

PM me if anyone wants the url - but i suspect it aint hard to find....


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> but you pressed the stasi button tovaritsch. Cards marked



Prepare the polonium 210 comrade.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Fair enough - you are good people, if a little establishment recently.



it's not a matter of principle but a matter of practicality. we are not rich or big or clever and these boards would most likely cease to exist if legal action was taken against them.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 18, 2008)

Crispy said:


> it's not a matter of principle but a matter of practicality. we are not rich or big or clever and these boards would most likely cease to exist if legal action was taken against them.



I understnd but this level of corperate pussiedom depresses me.  It wasnt always this way was it.

Luckily face book seem a bit braver....


----------



## Boycey (Nov 19, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> I understnd but this level of corperate pussiedom depresses me.  It wasnt always this way was it.
> 
> Luckily face book seem a bit braver....



facebook are fucking billionaires you plank!


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 19, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Look, I'm not trying to stir up shit or get you banned. There's no way you'd get banned for being a normal BNP despising person anyway. All I'm saying is to use some common sense and exercise a bit of caution. I hate the BNP as much as the next man, and have already saved the list in case it gets taken down.



It's on wikileaks, so it will _never_ get taken down.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea I am a plank - I was all excited at the news - a little research showed me the truth of the matter - court order in place from ages ago.  Sorry u75.

I found the list as a s sheet too - much easier to peruse.

I now have a nice list of all the bnp 'activists' in the area and a person who often does vox pops with me champing at the bit to do some sort of film.

Not sure of the spin yet- now where is my body armour...

If anyone else wants the bristol bnp activist list pm me.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 25, 2008)

Plan now is to wait a few months and try to set up some gentle inerviews Louis Theroux style.

I want to know how these peope tic - and hopefully get them to think differently as well as get some great video.

I have procured myself a deeply moslem front man of asian descent.... if i pull it off it'll be a doooozie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2008)

A prick you are.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 25, 2008)

I sure am sweetie, and I love sucking em too !


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2008)

Zaskar, maybe you should go out and change some warped minds instead of preaching to the converted.

Just an idea like.


----------

